# Mahanaxar



## syongstar (Jan 4, 2002)

Why do you think the Valar's thrown room was named the "ring of doom?"


----------



## Walter (Jan 5, 2002)

Umm...why not? 

I mean it was the place where the fate of Arda was contemplated and decided...


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 5, 2002)

> Why do you think the Valar's thrown room was named the "ring of doom?"



That's for the Valar to decide.


----------



## syongstar (Jan 6, 2002)

perhaps ring of hope?


----------



## Merry (Jan 7, 2002)

I agree! Why the ring of doom? Valar are supposed to be creators and masters of making things beautiful according to the theme of Eru. Unless is was named after the uprising of Melkor and it became a place of judgement?! 

Maybe the ring was a gloomy place!!!


----------



## Lorien (Jan 7, 2002)

it couldnt possibly be a happy place.....cos the valar would sometimes have to make descions that could cause great harm to arda and maybe thats y its the ring of doom......


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Jan 7, 2002)

Doom as in judgment. So you can think of it as the Ring of Judgment.


----------



## Walter (Jan 7, 2002)

Maybe I wasn't clear enough in my first reply so I'll try again: I understand doom in the "ring of doom" - according to Webster's :

_*doom*(v.t.) to destine to a fate involving death, suffering or unhappiness_

so it appears a perfect name to me (even when I'm lost when I try to interpret the grammatical form of doom as a transitive verb halfway correctly in this name...)


----------



## Telchar (Jan 14, 2002)

> Máhanaxar, the 'Doom-ring' in whitch were set the thrones of the Valar whereon they sat in council. [....]
> Reduced and altered from V maxananaskad.
> Also transelated Rithil-Anamo
> WoTJ p. 401



maxananaskad is not written correctly here since my keybord don't have all the letters/signs that are required..


----------



## Brent (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Maybe I wasn't clear enough in my first reply so I'll try again: I understand doom in the "ring of doom" - according to Webster's :
> 
> doom(v.t.) to destine to a fate involving death, suffering or unhappiness
> ...



Ah yes but thats Mr Webster, waiscoat n' all. Tolkien uses the phrase Doom in the old English sense - it has a meaning akin to law and fate. Hence Mandos is the Doomsayer or Doom master.
In an Andlo-Saxon settlement there would be a Ring of Doom a place where judgement was handed down to wrong doers and the Big Cheese would discuss weighty matters with his Thains (nobles)
Another one is Weird. Weird means fate, the path a man follows.


----------



## Elostirion (Aug 26, 2012)

certainly shows the importance of adopting an appropriate etymological mindset when reading the Good Professor's work


----------

